# Enermax Liqfusion auf Asus Board



## mouseproblem (3. Dezember 2018)

Moin Freunde,

ich habe ein Problem.
Mein Asus Rog Maximus VIII Hero Alpha hat nur einen 4-Pin 12 Volt RGB Header. Die LED's der Wakü allerdings 3-Pin 5 Volt.
Also kann ich AuraSync schon mal nicht benutzen nehme ich an. Zum mindest nicht ohne Adapter oder Ähnlichem, falls es sowas gibt?

Habe die 2  Lüfter am PWM Y angeschlossen, die 3 RGB Conntectorkabel (2 Lüfter & 1 Kühlblock) an der kleinen Box die dabei lag und diese habe ich am Netzteil angeschlossen. Sowie die Pumpe am Mainboard.

Müste so zum mindest normales rgb funktionieren über die box oder wird da auch irgendwas schiefgehen?

Traue mich gar nicht, dass Ding in Betrieb zu nehmen, vor Angst, die LED's zuzerstören...

Habt Ihr Ideen?


----------



## Saguya (3. Dezember 2018)

Deine LED's brennen durch, wenn du die AIO an den 12v anklemmst, mehr nicht. Du bruchst halt einen 5v anschluss dafür.
Gibt glaub ich von CoolerMaster oder so, RGB Header wo auch 5v bereit stellen.


----------



## mouseproblem (3. Dezember 2018)

Saguya schrieb:


> Deine LED's brennen durch, wenn du die AIO an den 12v anklemmst, mehr nicht. Du bruchst halt einen 5v anschluss dafür.
> Gibt glaub ich von CoolerMaster oder so, RGB Header wo auch 5v bereit stellen.



Läuft die Enermax Box/Controller der dabek war auch über 12Volt? Denke mal nicht oder? Solang ich das dann nicht am 12 Volt Rgb Header anschließe passiert also nichts und ich kann RGB über den Controller Steuern?

Inwiefern ein Header mit 5Volt von CoolerMaster? Der ist doch am Mainboard  verbaut der Header


----------



## Saguya (3. Dezember 2018)

Ah sorry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Meine einen Controller wenn du unbedingt dass RGB über ne SW steuern willst, gibt es von CoolerMaster oder Corsair usw. musst aber halt schauen ob die alle per SW gesteuert werden und ob die mit Enermax zusammen Arbeiten.

Der Enermax Controller war ja glaub ich nur eine Handschaltung oh. SW.

Bei Caseking steht auch dabei, das man die AIO auf gar keinen Fall an einen 12v MB Anschluss anbringen darf.



> *Wichtige Hinweise zur Verkabelung:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mouseproblem (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja das hätten besser alle Händler in der Beschreibung stehen.

Was ist mit SW gemeint?

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch, wie man es ohne adressierbaren Header anschliest... naja zum mindest der Versuch es zu verklären....

Müste doch funktionieren, wenn ich alles am beiliegenden Controller anschliese und nichts am 12volt header. Controller bekommt Strom übers Netzteil.

So wie auf dem Screenshots habe ich es angeschlossen, dort steht ja auch für Boards ohne adressierbaren RGB Header.


Dort steht Stromkabel an den Controller ansschließen. Damit sind die RGB Connector Kabel gemeint und nicht die Lüfteranschlüsse die am PWM hängen?

Allerdings wäre ein Controller mit mehr Anschlüssen sinnvoller, weil ich noch 4 weitere der enermax Lüfter fürs case holen möchte


----------



## Saguya (3. Dezember 2018)

mouseproblem schrieb:


> Ja das hätten besser alle Händler in der Beschreibung stehen.
> 
> Was ist mit SW gemeint?
> 
> ...



Mit SW meine ich Software, ich bekomme die Tage auch die Enermax AIO, dann schaue ich mir mal an, was da geht mit dem RGB.


----------



## mouseproblem (3. Dezember 2018)

Achso. Naja muss nicht zwingend über Software sein, kann auch über den beiliegenden Controller sein.

Also einfacht nicht am 12v header anschliesen sondern am NT über S ATA dann sollte doch alles funktionieren erstmal und ich kann.nach einer besseren Lösung schauen.

Hast du einen 5v argb Header am mb?


----------

